# Comforce???



## amneske (Aug 29, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about Comforce or have any experience with this company? I am looking at a remote coding job with them. Any help is appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## chilie@twcny.rr.com (Aug 30, 2012)

I've worked with them several times.  They are a good company.


----------



## charissesimone (Sep 13, 2012)

I would never recommend COMFORCE to any coder. I worked for them & never recieved my paycheck. They are better companies whom value employees & their skills.


----------



## 2000coder (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm contracting with them. It has only been a little over a month, so I can't offer much advice. We did have a rocky start with quite a bit of downtime. Part of it was getting me into my first contract, and then it was the client establishing access. Everything is going smoothly now.


----------

